# سؤال ملح للزملاء النصارى......................



## نور الهدى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لي سؤال أريد معرفته ...أرجو اجابه سريعه ومحدده إذا تكرمت

هل يوجد نص معين في الكتاب المقدس يؤكد على أن الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يحرف 
او ان الله يحفظه؟؟؟؟؟


والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

لا تحاول أخوي أنا عمري 14 سنة حطيت سؤال مشابه له ولا أحد رد يعني مافيه فايده 

يدرون أنهم على خطأ لاكن بس عناد


----------



## نور الهدى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بيك اخي عبد الرحمن.. بارك الله فيك ..أنا شوفت مشاركاتك 
انا لست كبيرا ايضا ...فأنا  لازلت 20 عاما 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام لا يوجد في كتابكم 

انتظر الاجابه.....يا مسهل 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

يعني ان بس الختيار بيناتكم؟؟؟

32 سنة!


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بألنسبة لي أرى أن مجرد ألتفكير بتحريف كلام ألله هو سذاجه ( أعذروني لم أقصد ألاهانه )000 و هو مستحيل :
1) ما هو ألهدف ؟؟
2) من ألذي يجروء حتى على ألتفكير بذلك ؟؟
3) هل يسمح ألله بذلك ؟؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟
4)هل يوجد فقط نسخه واحده000 يحتفظ بها رجل واحد 00 يغير ما يريده000 و من حوله لا يدرون ؟!!!!
أما عن-- نص آيه --- سأبحث عنه 0
موفقون 0


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ سمردلي

الفرق بيننا وبينكم اننا نؤمن بالتالي

كلمة الله لبني اسرائيل ومن قبلهم هي شرائع وليست نصوصا 
وبالتالي فهي لم تفقد

وما زالت حتى الآن فيهم وكررت في القرآن
اما نصوص العقائد  فهي بسيطة في الديانات ما قبل الاسلام
يعني كل نبي جاء بفكرة واحدة فقط في العقائد

فنوح جاء بالاستغفار
وابراهيم جاء بالتوحيد
وموسى جاء بدقة الاتباع
وسليمان وداوود جاءا بالثقة بالله والتواضع لله
وعيسى جاء بالتعلق المطلق بالله ومحبة الله التي لم يكن له غيرها في آخر لحظاته

فتعلقه وحسن ارتباطه بالله هو المنجي له

وبغض النظر عن كونه صلب وعاد من الأموات
ام شبه لليهود شخص آخر صلب بدلا عنه
فهو في لحظاته الأخيرة كان وحده...رغم وجود الحواريين حوله لكنهم كانوا ضعفاء وتفرقوا عنه في آخر لحظاته فسلم أمره لله الذي نجاه ورفعه إليه

هناك معان جليلة في كل قصة.. هذه المعان لا تزال في الانجيل والعهد القديم
وعاد القرآن ليلخصها لاحقا مؤكدا على أن هذه هي فقط كلمة الله التي سيحفظها
اما ما فعل شمشون .. وبقية قصص التوراة التي لم تذكر في القرآن فهي قصص وروايات لا يستفاد منها لا في عقيدة ولا في تشريع

إن من يفكر ان كلمة الله ضاعت أو تضيع كافر بالاجماع

ولكن ما يضيع هو فهمنا لها...
هل أدركت ما هو السر في طلبي مناظرتك يا أخ سمردلي!!

كنت اريدك ان تصل لهذا المعنى

اما القرآن فنصه ولفظه وحتى تشكيله هو المعجزة...لذا تعهد الله بحفظة بالحرف واللفظة
فمن هنا لا يضيرك قولنا بالتحريف اللفظي
المهم التأكد من صحة العقيدة ..وصحة الاتباع..

دعنا نتابع موضوعنا مراسلة لابين لك اكثر

شكرا لك


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ حسن ألمهدي 0


> [كلمة الله لبني اسرائيل ومن قبلهم هي شرائع وليست نصوصا
> وبالتالي فهي لم تفقد
> /quote]
> لنا نقاش في هذا0
> ...


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> هل يوجد نص معين في الكتاب المقدس يؤكد على أن الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يحرف
> او ان الله يحفظه؟؟؟؟؟


 

ليس بنص واحد بل الكثير من النصوص و منها:

*مزمور 89:119 " إلى الأبد يا ربُّ كلمتك مثبتة في السَّماوات "*

*أشعياء 8:40 "... وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد "*

*متى 17:5-18 "... لا يزول حرفٌ واحدٌ أو نقطةٌ واحدةٌ من الناموس "*

*مرقس 31:13 " السَّماء والأرض تزولان ، ولكن كلامي لا يزول "*

*يوحنا 35:10 " ولا يمكن أن ينقص المكتوب "*

*بطرس الأولى 23:1-25 "... بكلمة الله الحيَّة الباقية إلى الأبد ... وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد "*

*إَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللّهِ القِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ ـ 2بطرس 1: 20 و21 ـ*

*و من له اذان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## ma7aba (16 سبتمبر 2006)

سبقتني ماي روك بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الهدى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ليس بنص واحد بل الكثير من النصوص و منها:
> 
> *مزمور 89:119 " إلى الأبد يا ربُّ كلمتك مثبتة في السَّماوات "*
> 
> ...


اشكرك جزيل الشكر للاجابه الوافيه

..........لي استفسار اخر 

هل كل الحواريين حل فيهم الروح القدس ليكرزوا للعالم بشارة المسيح؟؟؟؟
انتظر الاجابه لو تكرمتم

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ألزميل ألعزيز - نور ألهدى ( اشتقنالك )0
نعم كلهم ( ما عدا يهوذا ألأسخريوطي ) 000 وغيرهم كثيرون 000 وما زالت ألعمليه مستمره حتى ألآن و ستستمر الى يوم ألقيامه 0
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


----------



## نور الهدى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> ألزميل ألعزيز - نور ألهدى ( اشتقنالك )0
> نعم كلهم ( ما عدا يهوذا ألأسخريوطي ) 000 وغيرهم كثيرون 000 وما زالت ألعمليه مستمره حتى ألآن و ستستمر الى يوم ألقيامه 0
> وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه


أشكرك جزيل الشكر ( انا مشغول لاني قد بدأ العام الدراسي وأسافر الى مدينه  اخرى كل اسبوع  وانا احاول ان اشارك على قدر الامكان )

اذن فكل الحواريين قد اوحي اليهم من الروح القدس
وقد تبين لي من رد الزميل ماي روك من اقتباساته من الكتاب المقدس ان الكتاب لا يمكن ان يضيع او ينقص
اذا فاين كتب باقي الحواريين
فما لدينا هو 4 كتب فقط ...يتبقى 8 كتب لا نعلم عنها شئ....فكيف ضاعت اذا كان تحريف او ضياع الكتاب مستحيلا على حد قولكم

تقبل مني خالص الاحترام
والسلام عليكم 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ألزميل ألعزيز 
أرجو ألدقه --- لاحظ أنت سألت 


> هل كل الحواريين حل فيهم الروح القدس ليكرزوا للعالم بشارة المسيح؟؟؟؟
> انتظر الاجابه لو تكرمتم


يكرزو بألبشاره000 ( أي ألدعوه )!!! 000 ولم يكتبو ألبشاره 000( ألانجيل )!!!
لاحظ جوابي ألسابق 000( وما تزال ألعمليه مستمره000) !!!!


----------



## نور الهدى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اذا تقصد من كلامك ان من كلفوا بكتابه الكتاب المقدس هم ال4 حواريين المعروفين ب مرقص ويوحنا ومتى ولوقا فقط...وان الاخرين كلفوا فقط بالكرازه ولم يكلفوا بكتابه الكتاب .؟؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

للتوضيح 
ألعهد ألجديد يتكون من عدة أجزاء و يمكن قسمته الى جزئين 
1) ألأناجيل ألأربعه 0
2) ألرسائل و رؤيا يوحنا أللاهوتي 0
و كلها كتبها تلاميذ ألسيد ألمسيح 000 ألأثنى عشر ( ألحواريين ) و غيرهم , بعد حلول ألروح ألقدس عليهم 0( يمكنك مطالعه ألكتاب ألمقدس ألموجود بألمنتدى للتوضيح أكثر)0


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت تتابع موضوع ( هل كتابكم معاشر ألنصارى وحي ؟ ) في نفس ألصفحه فقد يكون فيه ما يهمك 0


----------



## نور الهدى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سأتابعه بإذن الله ...فإن كان فيه ما أريد كان بها ...وإن لم يكن ارجو ان يستمر الحوار هنا 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*اجوبة رائعة و مختصرة اخ السرمدلي*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## نور الهدى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد تسنى لي المعرفه ان كتاب الانجيل هم
متى
لوقا
يوحنا
مرقص
يوحنا و  متى هما تلميذان للمسيح اي حواريين
اما لوقا ومرقص فهما تلميذا شمعون احد تلاميذ المسيح
فلماذا يكتب البشاره تلميذا احد تلاميذ المسيح
ولا يكتبها شمعون نفسه !!!؟؟؟
ولماذا لايكتب تلاميذ المسيح المباششرين بشاره الانجيل ...ويكتبها اتباعهم
ارجوا الاجابه على هذه النقطه لانتقل لما بعدها وهو تعقيب على جزئيه سابقه 

وأفضل ان يكون هذا حوارا ثنائيا بيني وبين احد الزملاء ...
فانتظر من يريد ذلك واحبذ ان يكون السمردلي ان شاء ذلك
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قد تسنى لي المعرفه ان كتاب الانجيل هم
> متى
> لوقا
> ...


أشكرك على دعوتك 00 لكني لست مؤهلا بصوره كبيره لهذا ألموضوع ( لعده أسباب ) 0
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قد تسنى لي المعرفه ان كتاب الانجيل هم
> متى
> لوقا
> ...


 
*اي شخص يمكنه الاجابة على اسئلتك هذه*

*لكن لماذا الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع و الهروب الى كتاب الانجيل و اصلهم وفصلهم؟ اليس الافضل ان تفتح موضوع جديد مادامك غيرت مسرى الموضوع؟*

*و لو حاب اطرح الموضوع و انا اناقشك في الحوارات الثنائية*


----------



## نور الهدى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *اي شخص يمكنه الاجابة على اسئلتك هذه
> 
> لكن لماذا الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع و الهروب الى كتاب الانجيل و اصلهم وفصلهم؟ اليس الافضل ان تفتح موضوع جديد مادامك غيرت مسرى الموضوع؟*


 
عزيزي ماي روك
انا لم اخرج عن الموضوع فعنوانه هو ( سؤال ملح)
وانا اقوم ببعض الاستفسارات المتعلقه بصحه الكتاب المقدس ومن ضمنها بالتأكيد هو كتاب البشارة والحواريين ال 12

فهو عباره عن موضوع مفتوح يتناول صحه الكتاب وبعض الامور المتعلقه بذلك

انا اعرف ان اي شخص يمكنه الاجابه على اسئلتي
ولكن مع احترامي للجميع هناك اشخاص لا احب الحوار معهم ولا حتى الرد عليهم بالمره
فإن شاركو ولم اعقب على كلامهم ستظنون اني تركت الحوار وهربت

ان تكرمت ووافقت على حوار ثنائي بيني وبينك ..حوار عقلاني يلتزم بالادب واحترام الرموز الدينيه والتعبير عن الرأي بأسلوب راقي ...من كلانا 
فانا اتمنى ذلك
فإن كان ذلك ارجو نقل الموضوع لمنتدى الحوار الثنائي
وتقبل مني خالص الاحترام



> أشكرك على دعوتك 00 لكني لست مؤهلا بصوره كبيره لهذا ألموضوع ( لعده أسباب ) 0


الزميل العزيز السمردلي...لا بأس وأنا لن اضغط بمزيد من الأسئله طالما انك  غير مؤهل لهذا الحوار ايا كانت اسبابك( وتقبل مني خالص الاحترام)

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## الملثم (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألزميل ألعزيز - نور ألهدى ( اشتقنالك )0
> نعم كلهم ( ما عدا يهوذا ألأسخريوطي ) 000 وغيرهم كثيرون 000 وما زالت ألعمليه مستمره حتى ألآن و ستستمر الى يوم ألقيامه 0
> وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


 
مجرد سؤال وارجوا ان تسمحوا لي به 
وهو كم مرة نزل بها الروح القدس وحل على كتاب الاناجيل والرسائل 

وايضا سؤال اخر على  وهو هل معنى كلامك سمردلي ان الروح القدس ما زال مستمرا في الحلول وحتى يوم القيامة


----------



## قلم حر (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> مجرد سؤال وارجوا ان تسمحوا لي به
> وهو كم مرة نزل بها الروح القدس وحل على كتاب الاناجيل والرسائل
> 
> وايضا سؤال اخر على وهو هل معنى كلامك سمردلي ان الروح القدس ما زال مستمرا في الحلول وحتى يوم القيامة


أهلا بك أيها ( ألملثم ) 000 بصراحه أحترم طريقتك في طرح ألسؤال ( شكرا ) 0
ألسؤال ألأول : مره واحده 000 حل عليهم ولم يفارقهم 0
ألسؤال ألثاني :نعم 
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تأييدا لكلام السمردلي  وردا على تساؤل الملثم ( الحق احق ان يتبع ) 
حيرتني ( هتكمل الحوار ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لَا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ *وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ* وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ {22}‏ 

وفي صحيح البخاري 453 كتاب الصلاه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم داعيا لحسان بن ثابت 
( *اللهم أيده بروح القدس* )

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (19 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام و محبة الرب للجميع

اولا يجب ان تدرك شيئا هو ان كلمة انجيل لا تعنى كتاب مكتوب و انما تعنى الخبر السار كما ان كتاب البشارات الاربعة هم متى و يوحنا من تلاميذ المسيح و مرقس احد السبعين رسول الذين ارسلهم السيد المسيح اما لوقا فلم يرى السيد المسيح

السيد المحترم مشكلتك هى فى حصر كتابة البشارات فى تلاميذ السيد المسيح

من اين اتيت بهذا؟؟؟اى كيف وصلت لك تلك الفكرة؟؟؟

الله يوحى لمن يريد ولا احد يسأل لماذا هذا و لماذا ذاك كما ان هذه اسفار مقدسة موحى بها من الله و ليست من جمع كتاب البشارات فلم يقوم يوحنا مثلا بتدوين ما رأه فى حياة السيد المسيح و كتبه فى انجيل يوحنا...لا هذا مفهوم خطأ فكل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله اى ان كل الاسفار هى وحى من الله ولا تعتمد ابدا على كون هذا تلميذا للمسيح و ذاك لا.

لم يكن بولس من تلاميذ المسيح و مع هذا فهو صاحب اكبر عدد اسفار من الكتاب المقدس و ظهر له السيد المسيح و ارشده بروحه القدس لكتابة رسائله

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا لم اذكر بمشاركتي السابقى انني اعني بتأيد الروح القدس للمؤمنين هو وحي 
فالوحي قد انقطع بموت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( هذا خاص بعقيدتي ) حتى لا تفهم مشاركتي فهما خاطئا 
وانما اردت توضيح فكره تأييد الله للمؤمنين بالروح القدس 
*ماذا عن انجيل بطرس وتوما ومريم المجدليه ويهوذا وانجيل الطفوله *
*هل هذه كانت وحي ثم حرفت ام ماذا؟؟؟*
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (19 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا لم اذكر بمشاركتي السابقى انني اعني بتأيد الروح القدس للمؤمنين هو وحي
> فالوحي قد انقطع بموت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( هذا خاص بعقيدتي ) حتى لا تفهم مشاركتي فهما خاطئا
> ...


ألكتب ألتي ذكرتها لا هي و لا معترف عليها و ليس لها أي مصداقيه تاريخيه -- على ألأقل -بذمتك لو كان كتاب ألفرقان ألحق عمره أكثر من ألف سنه -- ماذا يكون رأيك فيه ؟؟
و هل أستطيع أن أفرضه عليك ؟؟  و أعتبره عليك حجه ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (19 سبتمبر 2006)

> *ماذا عن انجيل بطرس وتوما ومريم المجدليه ويهوذا وانجيل الطفوله
> هل هذه كانت وحي ثم حرفت ام ماذا؟؟؟*


 


> ألكتب ألتي ذكرتها لا هي و لا معترف عليها و ليس لها أي مصداقيه تاريخيه -- على ألأقل -بذمتك لو كان كتاب ألفرقان ألحق عمره أكثر من ألف سنه -- ماذا يكون رأيك فيه ؟؟
> و هل أستطيع أن أفرضه عليك ؟؟ و أعتبره عليك حجه ؟؟


 
لاء استنى بس يا سمردلى

نور الهدى هتعبك شوية بعد كدة هجاوبك

عندك دليل على وجود هذه الاناجيل؟؟؟


----------



## الملثم (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أهلا بك أيها ( ألملثم ) 000 بصراحه أحترم طريقتك في طرح ألسؤال ( شكرا ) 0
> ألسؤال ألأول : مره واحده 000 حل عليهم ولم يفارقهم 0
> *اسمحوا لي فانا لست طرفا في النقاش *
> *ولكن هنا في اشكال في كلام سمردلي *
> ...



سمردلي دمت في ود اسلوبك جميل يختلف عن اسلوب البقية ​


----------



## الملثم (20 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تأييدا لكلام السمردلي وردا على تساؤل الملثم ( الحق احق ان يتبع )
> حيرتني ( هتكمل الحوار ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
> ...


 
اخي الهدى ارجوا ان تراجع هذه المسئل عقديتنا تخلف عن عقيدة القوم فعقيدة انهم امتلاءو من الروح القدس وقد حل عليهم بعد يوم الخمسين والروح القدس عند القوم ملاك بينما نحن الروح يأتي بعدة معان لكل واحدة منها معنى حسب السياق واما السياق في الاية والحديث اي بقوة 
فالقوم لهم عقيدة تقول ان الروح القدس قد حل عليهم بعد يوم الخمسين


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> والروح القدس عند القوم ملاك


ملاك اي يارجل حرام عليك انتوا تأخذون مانؤمن به من مواقعكم ياأخي اسالونا ونحن نجيبكم لا تحكموا علينا من مواقعكم 
الروح القدس هي روح الله المقدسة التي منها كل شيء الحية التي لا تموت


----------



## الملثم (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> ملاك اي يارجل حرام عليك انتوا تأخذون مانؤمن به من مواقعكم ياأخي اسالونا ونحن نجيبكم لا تحكموا علينا من مواقعكم
> الروح القدس هي روح الله المقدسة التي منها كل شيء الحية التي لا تموت


 
طبعا هذا في عقيدة بعض النصارى ان الاب والابن والروح القدس شيء واحد بينما في بعض عقائدكم هي ثلاث منفصلة حلت في شيء واحد وهي الابن والروح القدس والاب


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ ألملثم 
لأوضح لك نقطه أساسيه أراها تبعد بيننا 0
ألروح ألقدس يحل على كل ألمؤمنين بألرب 000 كل ألمؤمنين !!!!
أما كتابة ألأناجيل 00 فكان لها وقتها ( و انتهى )00و ليس كل من حل عليه ألروح ألقدس -- يكتب وحيا !!!!!
اذا عندك أسئله 000 فلتكن بأسلوب أوضح ( عفوا منك ) مع أني أرى أن ألتوضيح ألسابق يشمل ألفكره كامله 0


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> طبعا هذا في عقيدة بعض النصارى ان الاب والابن والروح القدس شيء واحد بينما في بعض عقائدكم هي ثلاث منفصلة حلت في شيء واحد وهي الابن والروح القدس والاب


صدقني لم أفهم كلامك 
( ثلاث منفصله حلت في شيء واحد!!!!!!!!!!!!) ما هذا 00 ما مصدرك ؟؟؟؟ من ألذي قال ذلك لك عن ألمسيحيه ؟؟؟
أعذرني 000 فأنا أسمع أدعاءات من ألزملاء ألمسلمين عن ألمسيحيه 000 لو أجتمع ربعها (000 فقط ربعها) في دين لأنقرض أتباعه في جيل أو جيلين !!!!!!


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> طبعا هذا في عقيدة بعض النصارى ان الاب والابن والروح القدس شيء واحد بينما في بعض عقائدكم هي ثلاث منفصلة حلت في شيء واحد وهي الابن والروح القدس والاب


الله يثبت علينا العقل والدين ياحبيبي مليون مرة عم قلكن ارحموا عقولكم وعقول القرىء نحن المسيحيون نقول لك هذا كذب فهل سوف ننكر عقيدتنا أمامك  ياريت ماتصدق المواقع الإسلامية كثير لأنو كل معلوماتها غلط


----------



## نور الهدى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز الملثم
جزاك الله خيرا
انا لا اختلف معك بتاتا ..فعقيدتنا مختلفه بالفعل 
انا فقط اردت توضيح ان تأييد الله للمؤمنين بالروح القدس لا ينقطع ...( وهو مختلف تماما عن الوحي ) حتى لا يحدث خلط
انظر كتاب ( هداية الحيارى في الرد على أسئلة اليهود والنصارى) لابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله
باب صفة النبي ونعت أمته في كتب اهل الكتاب 
صفحه 74  ولعل الطبعة تختلف فيكون في صفحه اخرى

فالله يؤيد المؤمنين
طبعا بخلاف عقيدتهم ..فهو تأييد الهي من الله وليس امتلاء بالروح القدس او الوحي فهذا ليس عندنا

ارجو ان تكون قد وضحت فكرتي 

اما عقيدتهم ايا كانت فهي تخصهم ( لكم دينكم ولي دين )
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاستاذ العزيز فادي 


> نور الهدى هتعبك شوية بعد كدة هجاوبك
> 
> عندك دليل على وجود هذه الاناجيل؟؟؟


انا لم ألصقها بكم كأناجيل ...انا لا احب ان العب على هذا الوتر 
انا فقط سالت مجرد سؤال هل هذه الكتب كانت اناجيل وحرفت ام مجرد كتب اخرى منتحله ( ليس الا)
والدليل على وجودها 
مخطوطات نجع حمادي مثلا ( انجيل توما اعتقد )
وعندي بعد ترجمات نسخ لهذه المخطوطات
اكرر
انا فقط اريد السؤال الذي سألته لانتقل لمرحله أخرى

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> انا لم ألصقها بكم كأناجيل ...انا لا احب ان العب على هذا الوتر
> انا فقط سالت مجرد سؤال هل هذه الكتب كانت اناجيل وحرفت ام مجرد كتب اخرى منتحله ( ليس الا)
> والدليل على وجودها
> مخطوطات نجع حمادي مثلا ( انجيل توما اعتقد )
> ...


 
مخطوطات نجع حمادى مكانش فيها حاجة اسمها انجيل توما

سؤالى هو

ما دليلك انه هناك شىء اسمه انجيل توما مثلا؟

هتعبك شوية و هجاوبك فى الاخر بس عشان تتعب شوية لأنك لو كنت تعبت و وصلت لمصدر مسيحى تكلم و لو من بعيد حول ما تتكلم عنه كنت ستعرف اجابة سؤالك بلا شك

فى انتظار الاجابة


----------



## نور الهدى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> مخطوطات نجع حمادى مكانش فيها حاجة اسمها انجيل توما
> 
> سؤالى هو
> 
> ما دليلك انه هناك شىء اسمه انجيل توما مثلا؟


 
الترجمه الانجليزيه بتاعته عندي من السنه الي فاتت
http://www.gnosis.org/naghamm/gthlamb.html


منتظرك
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## مستر بيرو (22 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> ليس بنص واحد بل الكثير من النصوص و منها:
> 
> *مزمور 89:119 " إلى الأبد يا ربُّ كلمتك مثبتة في السَّماوات "*
> 
> ...


 


 صحيح هذا الكلام فكله وارد فى الانجيل واسمحلي يا اخى ماى روك ان ازيد على كلامك ببعض الايات القرانيه التى تثبت صحة الانجيل والثوراه  وسلامتهم من التحريف  حتى يعرف هذا الجاهل بلدين ان القرا نفسه يؤمن بصحة الانجيل والثوراه وسلامتهم من التحريف

وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (84) 
(ال عمران84)

والَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (4) 








 أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (5) (سورة البقره 5:4)
 وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هََذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُم بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (126) 
(سورة البقره126)









 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ (46) 






 وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (47) 






 وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَآ آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (48) 
(المائده48:47:46)


 وده طبعا دليل قاطع ومش من الانجيل بس ومن القران كمان يعنى لو كنت انت يا اخ  او يا اخت نور الهدى بتقرا فى القران كنت هتعرف تجاوب على سؤالك بنفسك بس من الواضح انك حتى لو بتقرا فى القران فا انت كلبغبغان سورى يعنى  تقرا ولا تفهم 

 وشكرا وتحياتى لجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين


----------



## نور الهدى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> حتى يعرف هذا الجاهل بلدين ان القرا نفسه يؤمن بصحة الانجيل والثوراه وسلامتهم من التحريف


ان كنت انا جاهلا ....فلتنظر يا أغبى أغبياء الأرض من تكون أنت ...بدلا من نقلك المستمر بغباء يا غبي من موقاعكم ....يا اعمى القلب والبصيره 





> وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ *وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ* مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (84)
> 
> 
> والَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (4)
> ...


يتكلم الله في هذه الايات عن الكتب التي انزلها على *أنبياءه  منهم نبي الله عيسى ( وليس ربكم يسوع)*
فنحن *نؤمن* بكل كتب السماء التي *نزلت *على الأنبياء كلها من اول صحف ابراهيم وموسى مرورا بأنبياء بني اسرائيل انتهاءا بنبي الله عيسى عليهم الصلاة والسلام
*اما ما بين أيديكم الان ....فهذا قول الله فيه* 

فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ {13}‏ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ فَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللّهُ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَصْنَعُونَ (14) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيراً مِّمَّا كُنتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ قَدْ جَاءكُم مِّنَ اللّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُّبِينٌ {15} يَهْدِي بِهِ اللّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلاَمِ وَيُخْرِجُهُم مِّنِ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ {16}





> وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هََذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُم بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (126)


أما هذه يا ببغاء كما قلت أنت ....أراهن بأنك حتى لم تقرأها بل نقلتها كما هي من عدماء العقل والقلب
هذه الايه تتكلم عن دعوة ابراهيم عندما كان في ( مكه) يدعوا لأهلها بكثره الثمرات لمن امن منهم  والتفسير اقرأه في اي مكان شئت 
( ما علاقتها بالتوراه ياأجهل خلق الله واطولهم لسانا)




> وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَآ آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (48)
> (المائده48:47:46)


 
لن اجاوب عليك ...معناها واضح يا اجهل ...وان لم تفهم معناها  اقرأ تفسيرها من اي موقع اسلامي بدلا من النقل الاعمى بغباء من الاغبياء 



> وده طبعا دليل قاطع ومش من الانجيل بس ومن القران كمان يعنى لو كنت انت يا اخ او يا اخت نور الهدى بتقرا فى القران كنت هتعرف تجاوب على سؤالك بنفسك بس من الواضح انك حتى لو بتقرا فى القران فا انت كلبغبغان سورى يعنى تقرا ولا تفهم


 
هو فعلا دليل قاطع بس على غباءكم المنتهي ....
بدلا من هذه الخاتمه الصماء يا أصم ....بعدما نقلت هذه الايات من مواقع الاغبياء ثم تنقلها بغباء اكمالا لمنهج الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون 
ابقى اقراها انت حتى وشوف شرحها وشوف السياق الي جايه فيه بدل كلامك الاجهل ده

*ملحوظه*
*لن ارد على اي مشاركه لك مره اخرى ...فلن اضيع وقتي مع امثالك ...ان كنت صاحب عقل وتعي وتفهم لحاورتك .....فلا تتوقع مني الرد عليك مره اخرى...... وانت في قائمه التجاهل من الان*




سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## الملثم (22 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> ليس بنص واحد بل الكثير من النصوص و منها:
> 
> *مزمور 89:119 " إلى الأبد يا ربُّ كلمتك مثبتة في السَّماوات "*
> 
> ...


 
*اخي نور الهدى كان الله في عونك واحسن اليك واعانك الله وفح عليك ووفقك لا يحب ويرضى *​ 
*اما انت يا روك فقراء ما جاء في انجيلك *​ 
*لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال هذا الكتاب ان كان يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ...... يوحنا اللاهوتي 22/18-19*​ 
*لو تأملنا هذا النص وقلنا ان الرب قد حفظ هذا الكتاب ومنعه من التحريف وهو قادر على هذا ولن يستطيع احد ان يحرف هذا الكتاب فما هو داعي الكلام عن هذه الايات ما دام ان الرب حافظ له *​ 

*وانظر اخي نور الهدى الى ارمياء 23/ 33-40 *
*واذا سالك هذا الشعب او نبي او كاهن قائلا ما وحي الرب فقل اي وحي اني ارفضكم هو قول الرب فالنبي او الكاهن او الشعب الذي يقول وحي الرب اعاقب ذلك الرجل و وبيته .....................................................وقد ارسلت اليكم قائلا لا تقولوا وحي الرب *​ 

*ولو نظرنا الى ارمياء قال ارسلت اليكم واقول لكم لا تقولوا وحي من الرب ثم الامر الاخر لماذا يعاقب البيت ما دام ان المخطيء شخص واحد *​ 
*ان المسيح مات من اجل خطيانا حسب الكتب ......... كورنثوس الاولى 15/5-6 *
*اذن مات الرب بحسب ما جاءت به الكتب لا بحسب كلام الرب هكذا يقرر بولس الذي يقول لانه قاوم اقوالنا ولم يقل قاوم قول الرب ثم قال واما انت فقد تابعت تعليمي اذن ليس تعليم الرب *​ 
*اخي نور الهدى اقول لك اعانك الله واستمر فانت على الحق *
*محبك الملثم*
*وارجوا ان لا تحذف هذه المشاركات *​


----------



## نور الهدى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الملثم  وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى* 
اضافة الا ما قدمته من الكتاب المقدس 

*قول داوود النبي ( مزمور 56.:5)) ( اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي )

اشعياء النبي ( اشعياء 29: 15-16) ( يالتحريفكم!!...أتجعلون الجابل كالطين)

ارميا النبي (8:8) ( ان شريعة الرب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب الى الكذب) 
(23.:.36) (أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتكم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا)

وفي العهد الجديد على لسان المسيح عليه السلام 
متى (15.:3)) ( فأجاب وقال وأنتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.....حتى (15 :6)
مرقس (7.:8) (لأنكم تركتم وصيه الله وتتمسكون بتقليد الناس )

ايضا متى ( 23 كله)

روميه ( 3 .: 1-3 )*

*والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*
*سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين



*


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> ​
> *لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال هذا الكتاب ان كان يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ...... يوحنا اللاهوتي 22/18-19*​​




النص الكريم يؤكد ان الله داعم و حافظ الكتاب المقدس, فالله سيعاقب كل من يحاول تحريفه و يزيد الضربات عليه لو حاول التحريف او التغيير

فهو اشارة واضحة الى وقوف الله في صف كلمته الحية و حمايته لها بمعاقبة كل ممن ياحلو المساس بهاو السبب واضح و الهدف واحد هو الحفاظ على كلمة الرب من التحريف
​ 
​ 

*



وانظر اخي نور الهدى الى ارمياء 23/ 33-40 
واذا سالك هذا الشعب او نبي او كاهن قائلا ما وحي الرب فقل اي وحي اني ارفضكم هو قول الرب فالنبي او الكاهن او الشعب الذي يقول وحي الرب اعاقب ذلك الرجل و وبيته .....................................................وقد ارسلت اليكم قائلا لا تقولوا وحي الرب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
التهمة الموجهة اليهم هنا هي الاستهزاء بأنبياء الرب و كلمته, و جعلهما مادة للسخرية (عددي 33 و 34) اذ هم يسخرون قائلين ماهو وحي الرب (كلمة وحي هي في الاصل تستخدم بمعنى وحي او حمل و الانبياء كانو يستخدمونها ليعبروا على ان كلمة الله داخلهم كحمل و هي تضغط عليهم كي لا يكفوا عن ترديدها) وهذا الاستهزاء بدأ من الكهنة و الانبياء الكذبة و علموه للشعب و الله اعلن انه سيعاقبهم على سخريتهم بالوحي​*​​​​ 

​ 
*



ان المسيح مات من اجل خطيانا حسب الكتب ......... كورنثوس الاولى 15/5-6 
اذن مات الرب بحسب ما جاءت به الكتب لا بحسب كلام الرب هكذا يقرر بولس الذي يقول لانه قاوم اقوالنا ولم يقل قاوم قول الرب ثم قال واما انت فقد تابعت تعليمي اذن ليس تعليم الرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
​*​​​
*كورنثوس الاولى 15 العدد 5 و 6*
5وأنَّهُ ظهَرَ لِبُطرُسَ ثُمَ لِلرُّسُلِ الاثنَي عشَرَ، 6ثُمَ ظهَرَ لأكثَرَ مِنْ خَمسِ مِئةِ أَخِ معًا لا يَزالُ مُعظَمُهُم حيُا وبَعضُهُم ماتوا،

مش تقتبس الشاهد الصحيح اولا؟

:dntknw:​


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> *قول داوود النبي ( مزمور 56.:5)) ( اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي )*


المصيبة تكمن هنا, ان الاخ مش قاري الكتاب المقدس و لا هذه الاسفار و جاي يتلفسف و للرد نقول:

*آية ( ٥): "اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. علي كل أفكارهم بالشر."

رجال شاول حرفوا كلام داود ليثيروا شاول ضده، وهكذا فعل اليهود مع المسيح.


 لننتقل لتفسير القس منيس عبد النور حيث يقول

الشكوى من مؤامرات العدو ( الايات 5 _ 8 ) 

1: سبب الشكوى من المؤامرات ( 5, 6 )

أ تحريف كلامه: اليوم يحرفون كلامي ( 5 ) عندما وقع شاول بيد داوود سأله ( لماذا تسمع كلام الناس القائلين: هوذا داوود يطلب أذيتك ) ( 1 صم 24: 9 ) وقد حرَّف دواغ الأدومي كلام داود، وحرَّف تفسير ما فعله رئيس الكهنة، واشتكى عليهما بالباطل، فُقتل خمسة وثمانون كاهنًا، وضُربت مدينتهم < نوب > بمن فيها من رجال ونساء وأطفال ورضعان وبهائم ( 1 صم 22: 18, 19 )

ب تفكيرهم بالشر :  علي الكل أفكارهم بالشر > ( اية 5) إنهم من أب هو إبليس، و < مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم، على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات > ( أف 6 : 12 ) 

ج يكمنون الشر :  يجتمعون، يختفون، يلاحظون خطواتي عندما ترصَّدوا نفسي> ( اية 6 ) كجواسيس اجتمعوا ليراقبوه، فإذا انتبه لاجتماعهم اختفوا، ولكنهم استمروا يلاحظونه ويرصدون تحرُّكاته ليبلغوا بها شاول الذي أمرهم < اذهبوا أكِّدوا أيضًا، واعلموا وانظروا مكانه حيث تكون رِجْله، ومَن رآه هناك . لأنه قيل لي إنه مكرًا يمكر . فانظروا واعلموا جميع المختبآت التي يختبئ فيها . ثم ارجعوا إليَّ على تأكيدٍ فأسير معكم . ويكون إذا وُجد في الأرض أني أفتش عليه بجميع ألوف يهوذا > ( 1 صم 23: 22 , 23 )



إذا نجد هنا بأن التحريف ليس في كلام الله بل أن المغرضين قاموا بنسب الأقوال عن داوود بالباطل *


*



اشعياء النبي ( اشعياء 29: 15-16) ( يالتحريفكم!!...أتجعلون الجابل كالطين)

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري

الأرجح أن يكون الرأي الذي أرادوا أن يكتموه هو التحالف مع مصر فيا لغباوتهم فهم اعتبروا أو ً لا أن الله لن يعلم مؤامرتهم وثانيًا أنهم بحكمت هم السياسية في التحالف يفهمون أكثر من الله . وفي هذه الآيات نري السبب في كل خطاياهم وعنادهم وهو شعورهم بأن الله لا يري.

لبنان = الوعر والغابات التي بلا ثمر . يتحول بستاناً = أي يكون فيه ثمار وبعد المسيح صار الأمم (الوعر )

مؤمنين لهم ثمار، واليهود (البستان) وعرًا بلا ثمر.

ينسكب الروح القدس علي الأمم فيسمعون ويرون، والسمع الروحي والبصيرة ا لروحية الداخلية هي من عند الله 

أقوال السفر = كلام الله الذي في الكتاب المقدس.


*

*



ارميا النبي (8:8) ( ان شريعة الرب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب الى الكذب) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
النص الكريم معناه انهم طوعوا كلمة الرب لرغباتهم الشريرة فمعنى التحريف هو في تطويع كلام الله لتحقيق رغباتهم الشريرة

فلا يوجد كلام عن تحريف للكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس لا يكتبه الكهنة او الانبياء الكذبة


*


> *وفي العهد الجديد على لسان المسيح عليه السلام *
> *متى (15.:3)) ( فأجاب وقال وأنتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.....حتى (15 :6)*


 
متى 15 
3فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: "ولِماذا تُخالِفونَ أنـتم وصيَّةَ الله مِنْ أجلِ تَقاليدِكُم؟ 4قالَ الله: أكرِمْ أباكَ وأمَّكَ، ومَنْ لعنَ أباهُ أو أمَّهُ فموتًا يَموتُ. 5وأمّا أنتُمْ فتَقولونَ: مَنْ كانَ عِندَهُ ما يُساعِدُ بِه أباهُ أو أمَّهُ وقالَ لَهُما: هذا تقدمَةٌ لله، 6فلا يلزَمُهُ أنْ يُكرِمَ أباهُ. وهكذا أبطَلْتُم كلامَ الله مِنْ أجلِ تقاليدِكُم. 7يا مُراؤون، صَدَقَ إشَعْيا في نُبوءتِهِ عنكُم حينَ قالَ: 8هذا الشَّعبُ يُكرمُني بِشَفَتيهِ، وأمَّا قَلبُهُ فبعيدٌ عنَّي. 9وهوَ باطِلاً يَعبُدُني بِتعاليمَ وضَعَها البشرُ".

كلام السيد المسيح هو بسبب بعد الشعب عن وصية الله و عدم تنفيذها
فعدم تنفيذ وصية الرب و عصيانها ليس تحريف يا شطور




*



مرقس (7.:8) (لأنكم تركتم وصيه الله وتتمسكون بتقليد الناس )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هو نفس الموقع لكن منقول عن البشير مرقس وهو ينقل كلام السيد المسيح الذب فيه يقول ان الشعب ترك وصية الله بأكرام الوالدين و عدم لعنهما

فلا يوجد اي اشارة الى اي تحريف بل هو توبيخ لان الشعب عصى



*



ايضا متى ( 23 كله)

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
متى 23:

وخاطَبَ يَسوعُ الجُموعَ وتلاميذَهُ، 2قالَ: "مُعلَّمو الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ على كُرسِيَّ موسى جالسونَ، 3فاَفعَلوا كُلَ ما يَقولونَهُ لكُم واَعمَلوا بِه. ولكِنْ لا تَعمَلوا مِثلَ أعمالِهِم، لأنَّهُم يَقولونَ ولا يَفعلونَ: 4يَحزِمونَ أحمالاً ثَقيلَةً شاقَّةَ الحَمْلِ ويُلْقونَها على أكتافِ النّاسِ، ولكنَّهُم لا يُحَرَّكونَ إصْبَعًا تُعينُهُم على حَمْلِها. 5وهُمْ لا يَعمَلونَ عَمَلاً إلاّ لِـيُشاهِدَهُمُ النّاسُ: يجعَلونَ عَصائِبَهُم عريضَةً على جِباهِهِم وسواعِدِهم، ويُطَوَّلونَ أطرافَ ثِـيابِهِم، 6ويُحبّونَ مَقاعِدَ الشَّرَفِ في الوَلائِمِ ومكانَ الصَّدارَةِ في المجامِـعِ 7والتحِيّاتِ في الأسواقِ، وأنْ يَدْعُوَهُمُ النّاسُ: يـا مُعلَّمُ. 8أمّا أنتُم فلا تَسمَحوا بأنْ يَدْعُوَكُم أحدٌ: يا مُعلَّمُ، لأنّـكُم كُلَّكُم إخوَةٌ ولكُم مُعلَّمٌ واحدٌ. 9ولا تَدْعوا أحدًا على الأرضِ يا أبانا، لأنَّ لكُم أبًا واحدًا هوَ الآبُ السَّماويٌّ. 10ولا تَسمَحوا بأنْ يَدْعوَكُم أحدٌ: يا سيَّدُ، لأنَّ لكُم سيَّدًا واحدًا هوَ المَسيحُ. 11وليكُنْ أكبَرُكُم خادِمًا لكُم. 12فَمَن يَرفعْ نَفسَهُ يَنخفِضْ، ومَنْ يَخفِضْ نفسَهُ يرتَفِـعْ.
13الوَيلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ المُراؤونَ! تُغلِقونَ مَلكوتَ السَّماواتِ في وُجوهِ النّاسِ، فلا أنتُم تَدخُلونَ، ولا تَترُكونَ الدّاخلينَ يَدخُلونَ.
14[الوَيلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ المُراؤونَ! تأكُلونَ بُيوتَ الأرامِلِ وأنتُمْ تُظهِرونَ أنَّـكُم تُطيلونَ الصَّلاةَ، سيَنـالُكُم أشدٌّ العِقابِ].
15الوَيلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ المُراؤونَ! تَقطَعونَ البحرَ والبَـرَّ لتكسِبوا واحدًا إلى دِيانَتِكُم، فإذا نَجَحتُم، جَعَلْتموهُ يستَحِقٌّ جَهنَّمَ ضِعفَ ما أنتُم تَستَحِقٌّونَ!
16. الوَيلُ لكُم أيٌّها القادَةُ العُميانُ! تَقولونَ: مَنْ حَلفَ بالهَيكلِ لا يَلتزِمُ بـيَمينِهِ، ولكنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بذَهَبِ الهَيكَلِ يَلتَزِمُ بـيَمينِهِ. 17فأيٌّما أعظمُ، أيٌّها الجُهّالُ العُميانُ؟ الذهَبُ أمِ الهَيكَلُ الَّذي قَدَّسَ الذهَبَ؟ 18وتَقولونَ: مَنْ حلَفَ بالمَذبحِ لا يلتَزمُ بـيمينِهِ، ولكِنْ من حَلفَ بالقُربانِ الَّذي على المذبَحِ يَلتَزِمُ بـيَمينِهِ. 19فأيٌّما أعظمُ، أيٌّها العُميانُ؟ القُربانُ أمِ المَذبحُ الَّذي يُقدَّسُ القُربانَ؟ 20أما ترَوْن أنَّ الَّذي يَحلِفُ بالمذبَحِ يَحلِف بِه وبِكُلٌ ما علَيهِ، 21والَّذي يَحلِفُ بالهَيكَلِ يَحلِفُ 
بِه وبالله السَّاكنِ فيهِ، 22والَّذي يحلِفُ بالسَّماءِ يحلِفُ بعَرشِ الله وبالجالِسِ علَيهِ؟
23الوَيلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيٌّونَ المُراؤونَ! تُعطُونَ العُشْرَ مِنَ النَعْنعِ والصَعتَرِ والكَمّونِ، ولكنَّـكُم تُهمِلونَ أهمَّ ما في الشَّريعةِ: العَدلَ والرَّحمةَ والصَّدقَ، وهذا ما كانَ يَجبُ علَيكُم أنْ تَعمَلوا بِه مِنْ دونِ أن تُهمِلوا ذاكَ. 24أيٌّها القادَةُ العُميانُ! تُصَفّونَ الماءَ مِنَ البَعوضَةِ، ولكنَّـكُم تَبتَلِعونَ الجمَلَ.
25الويلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ المُراؤونَ! تُطَهَّرونَ ظاهِرَ الكأسِ والصَّحنِ، وباطنُهُما مُمتلِـئ بِما حصَلتُم علَيهِ بالنَّهبِ والطَمَعِ. 26أيٌّها الفَرَّيسيٌّ الأعمى! طَهَّرْ أوَّلاً باطنَ الوِعاءِ، فيَصيرَ الظَّاهِرُ مِثلَهُ طاهرًا.
27الويلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ المُراؤونَ! أنتُم كالقُبورِ المبـيَضَّةِ، ظاهرُها جميلٌ وباطِنُها مُمتَلئ~ بعِظامِ الموتى وبكُلٌ فسادٍ. 28وأنتُم كذلِكَ، تَظهَرونَ لِلنّاسِ صالحينَ وباطِنُكُم كُلٌّهُ رِياءٌ وشَرٌّ.
29.الوَيلُ لكُم يا مُعَلَّمي الشَّريعةِ والفَرّيسيٌّونَ المُراؤونَ! تَبْنونُ قُبورَ الأنبـياءِ وتُـزَيَّنونَ مدافِنَ الأتقياءِ، 30وتَقولونَ: لو عِشنا في زَمَنِ آبائِنا، لما شارَكْناهُم في سَفْكِ دَمِ الأنبـياءِ. 31فتَشهَدونَ على أنفُسِكُم بأنَّـكُم أبناءُ الَّذينَ قَتلوا الأنبـياءَ. 32فتَمَّموا أنتُم ما بَدأَ بِه آباؤُكُم.
33أيٌّها الحيّاتُ أولادَ الأفاعي! كيفَ ستَهرُبونَ مِنْ عِقابِ جَهنَّمَ؟ 34لذلِكَ سأُرسِلُ إلَيكُم أنبـياءَ وحُكَماءَ ومُعَلَّمينَ، فمِنهُم مَنْ تَقتُلونَ وتَصلِبونَ، ومِنهُم مَنْ تَجلِدونَ في مجامِعِكُم وتُطارِدونَ مِنْ مدينةٍ إلى مدينةٍ، 35حتَّ? يَنزِلَ بِكُم العِقابُ على سَفكِ كُلٌ دمِ بريءٍ على الأرضِ، مِنْ دمِ هابـيلَ الصَّدّيقِ إلى دمِ زكريّا بنِ بَرَخِيّا الَّذي قتَلتُموهُ بَينَ المَذبحِ وبَيتِ الله. 36الحقُّ أقولُ لكُم: هذا كُلٌّهُ سيَقَعُ على هذا الجِيلِ!
*محبة يسوع لأورشليم.*
37"أُورُشليمُ، أُورُشليمُ! يا قاتِلَةَ الأنبـياءِ وراجِمةَ المُرسَلينَ إلَيها. كَم مَرَّةٍ أرَدتُ أنْ أجمَعَ أبناءَكِ، مِثلَما تَجمَعُ الدَّجاجةُ فِراخَها تَحتَ جَناحَيْها، فما أردتُم. 38وها هوَ بَيتُكُم مَتروكٌ لكُم خَرابًا. 39أقولُ لكُم: لَن تَرَوْني إلاّ يومَ تهتِفونَ: تَبارَكَ الآتي بِاَسمِ الرَّبَّ".


ممكن تقتبس وجه الاعتراض من الاصحاح 23؟

 
*



روميه ( 3 .: 1-3 )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


أيُّها الغَلاطِيُّونَ الأغبِياءُ! مَنِ الذي سحَرَ عُقولَكُم، أنتُمُ الذينَ اَرتَسَمَ المَسيحُ أمامَ عُيونِهِم مَصلوبًا؟ 2أسألُكُم سُؤالاً واحدًا: هَلْ نِلتُم رُوحَ الله لأنَّكُم تَعْمَلونَ بأحكامِ الشَّريعَةِ، أمْ لأَنَّكُم تُؤمنونَ بالبِشارَةِ؟ 3هَل وصَلَتْ بِكُمُ الغَباوَةُ إلى هذا الحَدِّ؟ أتَنتَهونَ بالجَسَدِ بَعدَما بَدَأْتُم بالرُّوحِ؟ 


فين وجه الاعتراض؟ الكلام بعيد عن اي تحريف يا عزيزي, ام نسخ و لصق كالعادة؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الهدى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مش نسخ ولصق ....وفين العاادة...ان امتى نسخت كلام وكتبته ..كل مواضيعي انا الي كاتبها ولما بقتبس حاجه بكتب تحتها منقول ....الدور والباقي على الي مواضيعهم كلها نسخ ولصق

ثانيا انا اقتبست بعض الايات من الكتاب المقدس ولن اخالفك في تفسيراتك ...فانا لا احب الجدال بالباطل مثلكم ......سأقراء الايات في سياقها مرة اخرى وان كان هناك اي شيء مرتاب ساناقشها ثانية لو سمحت لي

*وايضا اين  تعليقاتك على ما كتبه اخي الملثم .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
اما عندي سؤال اخر 

بعدما ضاعت التوراة وجمعها شخص يهودي اعتقد اسمه العاذر ....هل حدد مصادرها ..؟؟؟؟؟

*انتظر الاجابه على هذا السؤال وعلى سؤالي حول الاناجيل الغير قانونيه الذي تجاوزتوه ولم تجيبوا عليه*

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مش نسخ ولصق ....وفين العاادة...ان امتى نسخت كلام وكتبته ..كل مواضيعي انا الي كاتبها ولما بقتبس حاجه بكتب تحتها منقول ....الدور والباقي على الي مواضيعهم كلها نسخ ولصق


 
كذا منتدى و موقع اسلامي وجدت فيه نفس الشواهد الي اقتبستها حذرتك و بنفس الترتيب حتى... بلاش فضايح 



> ثانيا انا اقتبست بعض الايات من الكتاب المقدس ولن اخالفك في تفسيراتك ...فانا لا احب الجدال بالباطل مثلكم ......سأقراء الايات في سياقها مرة اخرى وان كان هناك اي شيء مرتاب ساناقشها ثانية لو سمحت لي


 
كدا تبقى انت امور و عسول

*



وايضا اين تعليقاتك على ما كتبه اخي الملثم .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*مش تفتح كويس الاول؟*
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=82332&postcount=46

رديت عليه قبل ما ارد عليك :spor22: 




> بعدما ضاعت التوراة وجمعها شخص يهودي اعتقد اسمه العاذر ....هل حدد مصادرها ..؟؟؟؟؟


 
*دليل؟ شواهد حتى يكون كلامنا في السليم؟*


----------



## نور الهدى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> كذا منتدى و موقع اسلامي وجدت فيه نفس الشواهد الي اقتبستها حذرتك و بنفس الترتيب حتى... بلاش فضايح


 
اولا انا لم اخذها من مواقع ولا اعرف عن ماذا تتحدث
ثانيا هي موجوده عندي في دفتر للملاحظات وقد دونت معظمها من كتب قد قراتها 
فيبدو انها موجوده في اي كتاب قد قراته بنفس الترتيب .....فهذا ليس نسخ ولصق فهي ملاحظات مدونه في دفتري  ولا اتذكر مصدرها 
*انتظر منك ان تريني موقع به هذه الملاحظات*  ( لعله يخدمني فيما بعد)



> *دليل؟ شواهد حتى يكون كلامنا في السليم؟*


 
لقد قرأت في الكتاب المقدس شيء بهذا المعنى حيث الشخص المسمى بالعازر قد جمع التوراة وقرأها على الشعب حتى العصر او الظهر
ان كنت تعرف هذه الفقره في الكتاب المقدس فارجوا الا تتجاهلها  لانها ستتطلب مني وقتا حتى اعثر عليها 
وان كانت غير موجودة اخبرني
وان كانت موجوده ارجوا الاجابه على سؤالي

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> لقد قرأت في الكتاب المقدس شيء بهذا المعنى حيث الشخص المسمى بالعازر قد جمع التوراة وقرأها على الشعب حتى العصر او الظهر
> ان كنت تعرف هذه الفقره في الكتاب المقدس فارجوا الا تتجاهلها لانها ستتطلب مني وقتا حتى اعثر عليها
> وان كانت غير موجودة اخبرني
> وان كانت موجوده ارجوا الاجابه على سؤالي


 
قرأت في الكتاب المقدس في اي سفر و في اي اصحاح؟ يعني عندك شبهة و مش عارف الشاهد بتاعها؟

لا عال العال يا مسلمين...


----------



## نور الهدى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> قرأت في الكتاب المقدس في اي سفر و في اي اصحاح؟ يعني عندك شبهة و مش عارف الشاهد بتاعها؟
> 
> لا عال العال يا مسلمين...


 
شكرا على روحك اولا

......هذا هو النص في سفر عزرا

واَجتمعَ الشَّعبُ كُلُّهُ بقلبٍ واحدٍ في السَّاحةِ التي أمامَ بابِ المياهِ وقالوا لعزرا الكاهنِ والعالِمِ بالشَّريعةِ، أنْ يُحضِرَ كتابَ شريعةِ موسى التي أمرَ بِها الرّبُّ بَني إِسرائيلَ. 2فأحضرَ عزرا الكاهنُ كِتابَ الشَّريعةِ أمامَ جميعِ الشَّعبِ الرِّجالِ والنِّساءِ والأولادِ القادرينَ على الفَهْمِ. كانَ ذلِكَ في اليومِ الأوّلِ مِنَ الشَّهرِ السَّابعِ. 3وقرأَ عزرا في الكتابِ أمامَ السَّاحةِ التي أمامَ بابِ المياهِ، مِنَ الصُّبحِ إلى نِصفِ النَّهارِ، وكُلَّهُم آذانٌ صاغيةٌ إلى كتابِ الشَّريعةِ.

بحثت عنه عبر الانترنت ولكن لا اعرف اين بالتحديد في سفر عزرا

انتظر اجابتك

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> ......هذا هو النص في سفر عزرا
> 
> واَجتمعَ الشَّعبُ كُلُّهُ بقلبٍ واحدٍ في السَّاحةِ التي أمامَ بابِ المياهِ وقالوا لعزرا الكاهنِ والعالِمِ بالشَّريعةِ، أنْ يُحضِرَ كتابَ شريعةِ موسى التي أمرَ بِها الرّبُّ بَني إِسرائيلَ. 2فأحضرَ عزرا الكاهنُ كِتابَ الشَّريعةِ أمامَ جميعِ الشَّعبِ الرِّجالِ والنِّساءِ والأولادِ القادرينَ على الفَهْمِ. كانَ ذلِكَ في اليومِ الأوّلِ مِنَ الشَّهرِ السَّابعِ. 3وقرأَ عزرا في الكتابِ أمامَ السَّاحةِ التي أمامَ بابِ المياهِ، مِنَ الصُّبحِ إلى نِصفِ النَّهارِ، وكُلَّهُم آذانٌ صاغيةٌ إلى كتابِ الشَّريعةِ.
> 
> بحثت عنه عبر الانترنت ولكن لا اعرف اين بالتحديد في سفر عزرا


 
صدقني محتار... ااضحك عليك ام ابكي على حالك!

جايلي و نافخ ريشك و شبه و عليك العين و تاليتك ما تعرف الشاهد بتاعها فين؟

و تقلي في سفر عزرا؟ في سفر عزرا يا نور الهدى؟

النص موجود في نحميا الاصحاح الثامن و العدد 2 و 3

اعطيتك الشاهد حتى اسهل عليك التلخبط لانك اصبح في موقف محرج...



> انتظر اجابتك


 
اجابتي في ايه؟ هو انت سألت سؤال لا سامح الله؟ :yaka:


----------



## نور الهدى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اولا دي مش مناظره ولا حوار و لا انا جاي اقول شبهات ومستني ردودكم*
الموضوع كله عباره عن استفسارات وأسئله كنت عاوز اعرف اجابتها 
ولكن ردودكم دايما فيها تهكم واستهزاء ( هل هذا جزاء من اراد الاستفسار عن دينكم؟؟)
انا جاي استفسر واسأل ولكن ...شكرا على سعة صدوركم فهو خطأي من البدايه اني حاولت ان أسألكم عن كتابكم المقدس .....

انتهت مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع

سلام

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *اولا دي مش مناظره ولا حوار و لا انا جاي اقول شبهات ومستني ردودكم*
> الموضوع كله عباره عن استفسارات وأسئله كنت عاوز اعرف اجابتها
> ...


 
يا عم رايح فين خليك بس, معلش مش راح انكد فيك و اقولك انك بالغلط اقتبست من عزرا و هو من نحميا معلش حمشيهالك بس متهربش الله يخليك

انت وضعت النص و النص يقول انه قرأ من كتاب الشريعة على الشعب, يبقى فين موجود انه ضاع و تحرف و جمعه و كلام التأليف داه؟

ولا الدليل قالولك  من جديد؟


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يبقى فين موجود انه ضاع و تحرف و جمعه و كلام التأليف داه؟
> 
> ولا الدليل قالولك من جديد؟


انا قرات هذه القصه واردت ان اتأكد من صحتها وقلت 


> ان كنت تعرف هذه الفقره في الكتاب المقدس فارجوا الا تتجاهلها لانها ستتطلب مني وقتا حتى اعثر عليها
> وان كانت غير موجودة اخبرني
> وان كانت موجوده ارجوا الاجابه على سؤالي


 
وكان هذا سؤالي 



> بعدما ضاعت التوراة وجمعها شخص يهودي اعتقد اسمه العاذر ....هل حدد مصادرها ..؟؟؟؟؟


 
ان كانت قصه ضياع التوراه غير صحيحه ....قل لي 
ولو كانت صحيحه ..اريد ان اعرف من اين اتى عزرا بالتوراه مره اخرى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اله الا المسيح...



نور الهدى قال:


> ان كانت قصه ضياع التوراه غير صحيحه ....قل لي
> ولو كانت صحيحه ..اريد ان اعرف من اين اتى عزرا بالتوراه مره اخرى


 
يا عزيزي, نحن في مكان لا نقول شئيا الا بالدليل و البرهان
التوراة ضاعت بالرجوع لاي نص و فين الدليل؟
ولا انك سامع بس و مش عارف النص اصلا فين؟ :dntknw:


----------



## نور الهدى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقرأ كتاب القس صموئيل مشرقي الرئيس السابق للطائفة الانجيليه في كتابه ( عصمة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه)
ص20
كانت اسفار التوراة قد تقررت بمعرفة المجمع اليهودي على يد عزرا الكاتب 

انتهى...............................................................

يعني التوراه قد ضاعت ثم تم تجميعها وعقد مجمع يهودي بزعامه عزرا ( الكاتب !!!!)
وقد قرروا صحتها
ايه رأيك في الكلام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اقرأ كتاب القس صموئيل مشرقي الرئيس السابق للطائفة الانجيليه في كتابه ( عصمة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه)
> ص20
> ...


 
*لا اله الا المسيح*
*يا اخي شو دخلي بصموئيل ولا حسني مبارك*
*عندك نص من الكتاب المقدس كما زعمت مسبقا تفضل اطرحه*
*اذا ما عندك فبلاش تخبط و قالي قس فلان و علان بدون لا مرجع و لا مصدر و لا دليل*
*هات النصوص حتى نتاقش فيها يا عزيزي*

*قالي القس قال :a82: *


----------



## نور الهدى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *اذا ما عندك فبلاش تخبط و قالي قس فلان و علان بدون لا مرجع و لا مصدر و لا دليل
> هات النصوص حتى نتاقش فيها يا عزيزي*


 
بجد والله...
امال لما انا قولتك ان المفسرين كلامهم مردود لو كان من غير دليل عملت هيصه ليه

مش ده المنطق بتاعكو بردوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مستني ردك يا صاحب المنطق 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*هو داه مفسر؟ بيفسر اي عدد من اي اصحاح و من اي سفر يرحم والديك؟*


----------



## نور الهدى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *هو داه مفسر؟ بيفسر اي عدد من اي اصحاح و من اي سفر يرحم والديك؟*


 
*هذا عالم نصراني في الدين النصراني ورئيس سابق للطائفه الانجيليه*
*مثله مثل عالم في التفسير*
*فكلاهما رأيه مردود عليه ان لم يكن له دليل ديني شرعي*
*فلا يجوز ان اتخذ كلامهم حجه على امر ما ....ان لم يكن كلامهما مدعوم بأدله دينيه حتى يكون حجه على امر ما*

*ما تقبله على المفسر*
*اقبله على هذا العالم*



اعتقد ان هذا هو المنطق السليم
فمهما كان العالم ذو علم ...فهو ليس مؤيد بوحي
فهو معرض للخطأ
وكلامه ان لم يكن له دليل شرعي فهو مردود عليه .............أتوافقني في هذا ام مازلت معترض ؟؟؟؟


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا المسيح*

*يا اخي بيفسر و يشرح اي عدد من اي اصحاح من اي سفر؟*


----------



## نور الهدى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *لا اله الا المسيح*
> 
> *يا اخي بيفسر و يشرح اي عدد من اي اصحاح من اي سفر؟*


 
ان بتكلم عن نقطه معينه الان وهي
العالم مهما اوتي من علم كلامه مردود ان لم يكن له دليل شرعي او مؤيد بوحي
هل توافقني هذه النقطه ام لا؟؟؟؟؟


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*بعد اذن اخى الحبيب ماى روك *

*الاخ الحبيب نور الهدى ..*

*تحية وسلام ..*

*لقد تفضلت حضرتك وقولت : *



> *اقرأ كتاب القس صموئيل مشرقي الرئيس السابق للطائفة الانجيليه في كتابه ( عصمة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه)
> ص20
> كانت اسفار التوراة قد تقررت بمعرفة المجمع اليهودي على يد عزرا الكاتب
> 
> ...





*والحقيقه يا اخى الحبيب لا ادرى كيف فسرت كلمة ( تقررت ) التى اوردها القس صموئيل مشرقى - إن كان بالفعل قد قال ذلك - وصحة كلامك لن اناقشها الان ولكن سأفترض مجازاً انك صادق وانه بالفعل قد قال ذلك القس صموئيل فهل كلمة تقررت تُعنى تم اعادة كتابتها مره اخرى لانها ضاعت ؟!! *

*هذا من جهة ...*

*ومن جهة اخرى ...*

*اقول لك بنعمة المسيح انه فى البدايه قد اوحى الله لموسى النبى بالتوراه وخصص سبط لاوى من الاثنى عشر سبطاً للمحافظة على التوراه والشريعه وإقامة سننها وفرائضها وقد اختص هذا السبط بأمتيازات خصوصيه ليتفرغ للعبادة .. ولكن ينبغى ان اوضح امر هام يقع فيه اخوتنا المسلمون عندما يقرأو هذه المعلومه انهم يدعون انه طالما كان هناك سبط واحد محدد للمحافظة على التوراه فأذاً كان بأمكانهم تحريفها ولذا ارجوا من الانسان العاقل المثقف ان يعرف الفرق بين المحافظة والاحتكار .. فالسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه فور سماع هذا الادعاء هو هل كانت التوراه غير منتشره بين اليهود ؟؟  ذكر المؤرخ يوسيفوس ان موسى النبى أمر بتوزيع نسخه من التوراه على كل سبط من اسباط بنى اسرائيل  وانتشارها بين بني إسرائيل يثبت عدم تغييرها أو تبديلها، أو تحريف نسبتها إلى غير ما هي له، لأنه إذا تجرَّأ أحد أسباط بني إسرائيل على ذلك هاجمته بقية الأسباط. وهل يُعقل أن بني إسرائيل يغيّرون أو يحرّفون الكتب المقدسة التي تمنحهم امتيازات وبركات تسبّب تمتعهم بالنعيم الدائم؟؟!! *

*و كانت التوراة منتشرة بين الأسباط وأمر موسى اللاويين بوضع الكتاب في جانب التابوت شهادةً عليهم (تثنية 31: 25، 26). ولما أُعيد بناء هيكل سليمان وُضع الكتاب فيه مع جميع كتب الأنبياء. ولما أتى بختنصر وخرَّب الهيكل  لم يمس كهنتهم بشيء  لأنه لم يكن يطلب استئصال ديانتهم. نعم إنه أخذ ذخائر الهيكل والأواني المقدسة  وكان ذلك طمعاً في المال. أما الكتاب المقدس فلم يلتفت إليه راجع  (2ملوك 25 و2أخبار 36 وإرميا 52). ومع ذلك فلما سباهم إلى بابل أخذ بنو إسرائيل معهم نسخاً من الكتب المقدسة  كما يُستدل من استشهاد النبي دانيال بالشريعة (دانيال 9: 11، 14) وقد ذكر أيضاً نبوات إرميا (دانيال 9: 2) *

*ورد في عزرا 6: 18 أنه لما تم بناء الهيكل في السنة السادسة من حكم داريوس أُعيدت عبادة بني إسرائيل حسب ما هو مكتوب في كتاب موسى فلو لم تكن عندهم نسخ من كتب موسى لتعذَّر عليهم عبادة الله حسب ما هو مدون في الشريعة. ومما يدل على أنه كان عندهم نسخ من الكتاب المقدس بعد السبي إلى بابل، أن بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا في السبي طلبوا من عزرا أن يأتي بسفر شريعة موسى، فأتى بها وقرأ فيها من الصباح إلى نصف النهار أمام الرجال والنساء (نحميا 8: 1-6). فلو لم تكن موجودة لما تيسّر أن يقرأ فيها من الصباح إلى الظهر. وفي عهد يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا (سنة 912 ق.م) أمر بالاهتمام الزائد بحفظ الفرائض المدوّنة في الشريعة*

*في سنة 286 ق.م أمر بطليموس ملك مصر بترجمة التوراة إلى اللغة اليونانية، وكلف اثنين وسبعين من علماء بني إسرائيل فترجموها لأن بني إسرائيل كانوا منتشرين في أنحاء الدنيا. وهذا يجعل تغييرها وتبديلها بعد انتشارها وترجمتها مستحيلاً*

*جمع عزرا النبي كل الأسفار المقدسة في مجلد واحد بمساعدة أعضاء مجلس بني إسرائيل، وكان من أعضائه الأنبياء حجي وزكريا وملاخي فجمع هؤلاء الأنبياء الكرام الكتب المقدسة (ما عدا أسفار عزرا ونحميا وملاخي وهذه الثلاثة ضمّها إلى الكتاب المقدس شمعون الورع الذي كان آخر أعضاء المجمع اليهودي.وتقرأ فى سفر نحميا الاصحاح  (8 ) عدد ( 18 ) " وكان يقرأ في سفر شريعة الله يوما فيوما من اليوم الأول إلى اليوم الأخير  وعملوا عيدا سبعة أيام ، وفي اليوم الثامن اعتكاف حسب المرسوم "*

*ها قد وضعت امامك اخى الحبيب التسلسل التاريخى للكتاب المقدس حتى زمن المسيح له كل المجد بأختصار مراعاة للوقت وحتى لا تشعر بالملل او تقول اننا نقص ونلصق فأتمنى ان اكون وضحت الامر عليك وانتظر مناقشتك فيما هو وراد *

*تحياتى ... *


----------

